# Deciding on my first bike.



## SimTaylor

So after being pretty much useless at all sporting events since my wrist broke. Over the last couple of weeks i have been spending some time pedalling round my local area. Mainly for fitness. I have to say I have thoroughly enjoyed being outside and using the Map my Ride app on my phone is also a nice motivational tool.

I am currently riding on a Concept MTB that's about 15 years old and the front suspension is completely seized. I have also visited my local mountain bike trail and had a bike round there all be it on a hired MTB. I really did enjoy the MTB but in reality its a 40 mile drive from my house and I cannot see me visiting too frequently.

Next question I am struggling to decide between getting a hybrid/a mountain bike/or getting a cyclocross bike. The cyclocross bike may be the better option in terms of a good bike but the only option I see here is finance and I don't really want to do that.

My worry is, if I get a decent road bike/hybrid will I regret not getting a mountain bike/ vice versa. My other benefit of getting a MTB over a dedicated road bike is the road conditions near me a quite horrendous so I think that may rule out a dedicated road bike.

So I guess question being a MTB with hybrid tyres is what I'm leaning towards. I have a budget of £350-400 which I know is not a lot.

I have viewed this http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-two-two-v2-mountain-bike-p383858 which has had some awesome reviews but the 26" wheels I think will make the road biking much harder.

I have also looked at the Scott Aspect 740 second hand I can pick one up for £250

And I am also considering a Carrera from Halfords (these seem to get mixed reviews mainly based on the technicians not the actual bikes themselves).

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-hellcat-mens-mountain-bike

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/hybrid-bikes/carrera-subway-1-mens-hybrid-bike
I don't want to get too strung up on the best of the best etc. I will consider absolutely any advice you offer as I have absolutely 0 experience in bikes. I am also not valid for the bike to work scheme because I'm a student.

I am also 6ft 3 and 3/4" if that's any help. I have tried a few bike and a large frame feels more comfortable to me. I would also like to add that I'm sure that the bike will out perform my ability at this stage too.


----------



## Sk8ir

Has your wrist healed up well? Bear in mind an MTB will have a more upright riding position than a cyclocross bike, so will put less weight/strain on your wrists than something with drop handlebars.

Also with a drop bar road or cross bike the fitting is a lot more important (you really want to get it done by someone who know what they're doing). With an MTB it's much less of an issue.

If you're regularly likely to be doing 20+ miles on the road then a cross bike is going to be more comfortable, assuming it is fitted correctly. But if you're doing less than that, or a lot of off-road stuff, then an MTB (possibly with semi-slick tyres) will be a good choice.

I ran one of my old 26in MTBs with slick tyres for commuting for a couple of years, and it was fine - yes not quite as rapid as a proper road bike, mainly due to gearing, but the fatt-ish tyres made it comfy, and it was plenty quick enough for the commute. Also as I have a dodgy back it was nice to be more upright than on my road bike, and when in heavy traffic it was good to have a better view (and a shorter wheelbase for nipping in and out of gaps).


----------



## Serious Performance

Sk8ir said:


> Has your wrist healed up well? Bear in mind an MTB will have a more upright riding position than a cyclocross bike, so will put less weight/strain on your wrists than something with drop handlebars.
> 
> Also with a drop bar road or cross bike the fitting is a lot more important (you really want to get it done by someone who know what they're doing). With an MTB it's much less of an issue.
> 
> If you're regularly likely to be doing 20+ miles on the road then a cross bike is going to be more comfortable, assuming it is fitted correctly. But if you're doing less than that, or a lot of off-road stuff, then an MTB (possibly with semi-slick tyres) will be a good choice.
> 
> I ran one of my old 26in MTBs with slick tyres for commuting for a couple of years, and it was fine - yes not quite as rapid as a proper road bike, mainly due to gearing, but the fatt-ish tyres made it comfy, and it was plenty quick enough for the commute. Also as I have a dodgy back it was nice to be more upright than on my road bike, and when in heavy traffic it was good to have a better view (and a shorter wheelbase for nipping in and out of gaps).


Pretty much what I would have said...

In the last few years I've switched over to road bikes from 25 years of mountain biking (I still have my 88 Kona!!). The 'fit' of a road bike is much more important as said but what I did notice the more I rode a mountain bike on road for longer distances was the fit of the MTB became alot more important too so I'd still be prepared to maybe change a stem or saddle along the way to make sure your body is happy.

I'd be tempted down the gravel bike route if it was affordable but if not, get a decent MTB you can do everything on and enjoy the ride! .


----------



## possul

I think a half decent hardtail mountain bike with 27.5" wheels would be a good choice for you.

A tyre change to slicks/Road tyres makes a huge difference of your using it on the road then if you feel like it swap to some knobblys / off road tyres and go to your trail centre if you wish

I purely ride on trail centres 90% of the time and I'd buy another bike for road use if I needed it, not a road fan though!

What's your budget?
Have you had a look on pinkbike. Lots of good eecond hand bargains about on there


----------



## SimTaylor

Sk8ir said:


> Has your wrist healed up well? Bear in mind an MTB will have a more upright riding position than a cyclocross bike, so will put less weight/strain on your wrists than something with drop handlebars.
> 
> Also with a drop bar road or cross bike the fitting is a lot more important (you really want to get it done by someone who know what they're doing). With an MTB it's much less of an issue.
> 
> If you're regularly likely to be doing 20+ miles on the road then a cross bike is going to be more comfortable, assuming it is fitted correctly. But if you're doing less than that, or a lot of off-road stuff, then an MTB (possibly with semi-slick tyres) will be a good choice.
> 
> I ran one of my old 26in MTBs with slick tyres for commuting for a couple of years, and it was fine - yes not quite as rapid as a proper road bike, mainly due to gearing, but the fatt-ish tyres made it comfy, and it was plenty quick enough for the commute. Also as I have a dodgy back it was nice to be more upright than on my road bike, and when in heavy traffic it was good to have a better view (and a shorter wheelbase for nipping in and out of gaps).





Serious Performance said:


> Pretty much what I would have said...
> 
> In the last few years I've switched over to road bikes from 25 years of mountain biking (I still have my 88 Kona!!). The 'fit' of a road bike is much more important as said but what I did notice the more I rode a mountain bike on road for longer distances was the fit of the MTB became alot more important too so I'd still be prepared to maybe change a stem or saddle along the way to make sure your body is happy.
> 
> I'd be tempted down the gravel bike route if it was affordable but if not, get a decent MTB you can do everything on and enjoy the ride! .





possul said:


> I think a half decent hardtail mountain bike with 27.5" wheels would be a good choice for you.
> 
> A tyre change to slicks/Road tyres makes a huge difference of your using it on the road then if you feel like it swap to some knobblys / off road tyres and go to your trail centre if you wish
> 
> I purely ride on trail centres 90% of the time and I'd buy another bike for road use if I needed it, not a road fan though!
> 
> What's your budget?
> Have you had a look on pinkbike. Lots of good eecond hand bargains about on there


Thank you all pretty much what I thought. Now is just the case of finding a half decent bike for £400 possibly cheaper! I'm leaning towards the Calibre Two Two for its components just unsure if the 20" frame and 26" wheels wil be big enough for me!


----------



## possul

Have a look on here
http://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/?region=5

With how expensive bikes/gear has got £400 doesn't get much in terms spec/ quality when buying new

I bought my bike 2nd hand, year old and half the price


----------



## suspal

Get yourself a  much easier than all that pedaling and fun detailing it too.:thumb:


----------



## SimTaylor

possul said:


> Have a look on here
> http://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/?region=5
> 
> With how expensive bikes/gear has got £400 doesn't get much in terms spec/ quality when buying new
> 
> I bought my bike 2nd hand, year old and half the price


Excellent thank you ill take a look.


----------



## Sk8ir

SimTaylor said:


> Thank you all pretty much what I thought. Now is just the case of finding a half decent bike for £400 possibly cheaper! I'm leaning towards the Calibre Two Two for its components just unsure if the 20" frame and 26" wheels wil be big enough for me!


Don't worry about the wheels - 26in is fine! 20in frame is borderline for someone your height (kind of depends on how you're proportioned, whether you're longer in the legs or the upper body). Would be worth having a sit on one. You might need to go a little bit bigger though.

If you're thinking more of a hybrid, this is a really good offer with a 22in frame:
https://www.edinburghbicycle.com/revolution-path-3-95.html but you'd have to mail order or get to one of their stores of course.

That Calibre does look really good for the money though, especially with the extra 10% off at the mo. Based on the feedback I've had about Go Outdoors I wouldn't bank on it being particularly well set up (although a bit like Halfords it depends on the branch and the individual member of staff). But that doesn't matter too much, any local bike shop can tweak it as required, or you can DIY without too much investment in tools.

Disclaimer: I work in the bike industry (although not related to any of the brands mentioned above)


----------



## possul

Sk8ir said:


> Don't worry about the wheels - 26in is fine!


In what respect? Sizing or riding?


----------



## Sk8ir

possul said:


> In what respect? Sizing or riding?


Either really!

Sizing: won't make any difference.

Riding:
Off-road a 29er would roll over obstacles more easily (although we managed quite happily on 26in for a couple of decades).
On the road there's arguably a small advantage to larger wheels (a bit of extra speed* and a tiny bit of extra stability) but from personal experience I wouldn't attach that much importance to it, unless doing huge distances or competing.

* well, larger wheels take a bit more effort to get up to speed, but once at "cruising speed" they'll require fewer turns of the cranks to maintain a given speed.


----------



## possul

Wheel choice is a big importance imo.
Agree we managed fine but when I changed to 27.5 there was a big difference to my riding, speeds I could do!
I will never use 26" wheels again but I suppose it depends how keen a cyclists one is.


----------



## SimTaylor

Any guidance on these please?

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/13788870/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201774982056?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/trek-3900...785592?hash=item2828c67138:g:g5cAAOSwA3dYdjpA

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-GIAN...779638?hash=item33c6cee3f6:g:WNMAAOSw241Ye4-V

I have read that the Trek bike has possibly the best frame, and once paired with decent suspension is a very good bike however this has 26" wheels and is only a 19.5" frame.


----------



## Serious Performance

Something about that Trek just looks wrong. The forks although look like the original ones (looking in the Trek archives) just look way to steep in the frame compared to other pics when googling that model. Plus that riding position!!

Of the above choices the Cube looks okay. Looks like a bit of home DIY to remove the front mech and chainrings has been done so unless you rebuy it'll limit gearing / speed.

If the whole wheelsize thing is going to be played on (I don't think it's overly important personally if it's for commuting or leisurely riding), and the budget is around £250... I'd look at something like this:

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-hellcat-mens-mountain-bike

You'll get a service and a warranty. It's new and they'll help you get it to fit you... You won't have to adapt an older 2nd hand bike (at cost) to get it to fit you. Carrera's may not be the coolest brand but in my eyes at that price it offers way more than any of the Ebay bikes above. Or go in to a couple of local shops. Sales are still going on now the 2017 bikes are out to clear older models so you may well pick up a bargain!

.


----------



## Dr_T

possul said:


> Wheel choice is a big importance imo.
> Agree we managed fine but when I changed to 27.5 there was a big difference to my riding, speeds I could do!
> I will never use 26" wheels again but I suppose it depends how keen a cyclists one is.


I've found no difference between 27.5 and 26 off road.

when you changed to 27.5 what did you change from and to.


----------



## possul

Granted it was a big change but

Carrera kraken hardtail with some mods to a nukeproof mega full sus

I found it different both on road and off.
Dad's now looking for a new bike with 27.5 too after an 8 mile ride

Swings and road abouts I suppose though


----------



## Dr_T

that's a massive difference in bike not just wheels. The biggest change I've found is in the geo of new bikes compared to old.


----------



## SimTaylor

Yeah it's funny you should say that, that was the decision I took. Avoiding fishy looking second hand bikes and looking for a new one. I actually went to look at the kraken yesterday. It felt absolutely lovely to ride and has better components than most starter specialized, gt and trek bikes.

But I'm now having conflicting thoughts whether to get a road bike instead and just hire a mountain bike as and when I go.


----------



## possul

Dr_T said:


> that's a massive difference in bike not just wheels. The biggest change I've found is in the geo of new bikes compared to old.


I said the same, but I tried my dad's trek, same year, endure style bike with 26" wheels to confirm it


----------



## robbo777

DO NOT BUY A 26 inch wheel mtb
Buy a 29er mtb, it comes with 27 inch wheels so you can also fit road bike type tyres on it.
This gives you the option to put different tyres on depending on where you are going to ride it.
I do a lot of mountain biking and road biking, I have several bikes for all disciplines so if you need help send me a pm.


----------



## possul

Or keep it to the forum as it may help other people


----------



## robbo777

possul said:


> Or keep it to the forum as it may help other people


If I can help on mountain biking or road biking I will certainly try my best, any questions please ask.


----------



## Paul7189

Just seen this brand new Scott Aspect 735 thats in budget.

http://www.tweekscycles.com/clearan...ect-735-hardtail-mountain-bike-27-5-inch-2017

Good bike. Good components. Good tyres. Great all round bike. And you can ride it on the road with MTB tyres and take it off road. I was in the same position as you and i went for a mountain bike instead of an all rounder. Any bike can ride on the road whereas hybrids are always compromised off road.

If you do want a road bike though this is within budget too!

http://www.tweekscycles.com/clearance/clearance-bikes/cube-attain-road-bike-2016


----------



## Bill58

Paul7189 said:


> Just seen this brand new Scott Aspect 735 thats in budget.
> 
> http://www.tweekscycles.com/clearan...ect-735-hardtail-mountain-bike-27-5-inch-2017
> 
> Good bike. Good components. Good tyres. Great all round bike. And you can ride it on the road with MTB tyres and take it off road. I was in the same position as you and i went for a mountain bike instead of an all rounder. Any bike can ride on the road whereas hybrids are always compromised off road.
> 
> I agree with this. The Scott Aspect range is very good. We brought some in last summer to hire them out from our shop and so far they have held up well.


----------



## Dr_T

robbo777 said:


> DO NOT BUY A 26 inch wheel mtb.


why? other than most bikes now are 27.5 or 29 anyway, running 26 inch wheels isn't different to 27.5 if the geo is the same. Its all marketing BS


----------



## Dr_T

have a look at decathlon or go-outdoors for entry level bikes. The main thing you want are hydraulic brakes and an air fork.


----------



## Serious Performance

robbo777 said:


> DO NOT BUY A 26 inch wheel mtb
> Buy a 29er mtb, it comes with 27 inch wheels so you can also fit road bike type tyres on it.
> This gives you the option to put different tyres on depending on where you are going to ride it.
> I do a lot of mountain biking and road biking, I have several bikes for all disciplines so if you need help send me a pm.


:lol: orrrrrrrrrrrr.... buy 26" slicks?


----------



## SimTaylor

Whilst I'm still looking and deciding what to get any information on bike transport? ie. bars etc. I have a 3 Door Corsa D so not the biggest car! Ideally I would like to take off the wheel in put it in the boot but can see that being a messy affair so what's good and what should I avoid? Again not got a great budget but open to all suggestions


----------



## SimTaylor

Whilst I'm still looking and deciding what to get any information on bike transport? ie. bars etc. I have a 3 Door Corsa D so not the biggest car! Ideally I would like to take off the wheel in put it in the boot but can see that being a messy affair so what's good and what should I avoid? Again not got a great budget but open to all suggestions


----------



## Serious Performance

I put a sheet of tarpaulin down in the car and always been fine (both mtb or road bikes). 

Had a boot rack years ago and it was a pain as it obscured rear views, the bike wheels were slightly wider than the car and you always managed a knock or scratch along the way at somepoint. I'm sure they've come on leaps and bounds since then but if I can get it in the car thats always the option I go with .


----------



## SimTaylor

Serious Performance said:


> I put a sheet of tarpaulin down in the car and always been fine (both mtb or road bikes).
> 
> Had a boot rack years ago and it was a pain as it obscured rear views, the bike wheels were slightly wider than the car and you always managed a knock or scratch along the way at somepoint. I'm sure they've come on leaps and bounds since then but if I can get it in the car thats always the option I go with .


Okay having never owned a bike with disc brakes how easy are the front and rear wheels to disconnect with the quick release? My ancient 29" MTB doesn't fit in my car with the front wheel on! And I will more than likely be riding with a friend.


----------



## Serious Performance

You should just be able to undo the quick release and the wheel will drop out. The disc brakes shouldn't interfere with wheel removal.


----------



## Sharpy296

Just do what i did and buy are car to fit your bike! I have an XC90 now, which is plenty big enough! 

In all seriousness I would try and put it inside, get a tarp or blanket and throw that down, i also have a portable pressure washer which gets the worst of the mud off before I throw it in the car.


----------



## Dr_T

SimTaylor said:


> Okay having never owned a bike with disc brakes how easy are the front and rear wheels to disconnect with the quick release? My ancient 29" MTB doesn't fit in my car with the front wheel on! And I will more than likely be riding with a friend.


same as without discs, just be careful when you put the when back not to touch the disc with dirty fingers.


----------



## robbo777

Dr_T said:


> why? other than most bikes now are 27.5 or 29 anyway, running 26 inch wheels isn't different to 27.5 if the geo is the same. Its all marketing BS


Obviously you have never rode a mtb with the different wheel sizes mentioned ?
A 29er mtb rolls better, carries speed better and goes over obstacles better than a 26inch or 27.5inch (650b) mtb. 
So if you were possibly buying a new mtb and weren't familiar with them or how they ride/handle you would want advice from someone that has tested/rode all the mentioned combinations extensively.


----------



## SimTaylor

Okay so I am deciding between getting this and this now.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-kraken-mountain-bike

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-hellcat-mens-mountain-bike

Now 400 is my budget here maximum. I am choosing to get a Halfords bike because of the convenience and warranty etc. I have even been in store an the bike manager told me the don't replace moving parts as part of the warranty but they will do 99% of the time because he believes its stupid they don't.

The biggest differences I see are 29" vs 27.5" wheels, forks, hydraulic vs mechanical brakes and the drivetrain. Although the drivetrain maybe having less gears may make riding a little easier for me?

Now my input.

Spending the £250 on the Hellcat and riding it during the winter months commuting and the odd light trail. Then trying it on my proper trail where I usually higher a bike and possibly upgrading the forks and what not. Ideally I have £100 already in the upgrade kitty for this.

Second I think I prefer the look of the Kraken but want to know if the components are worth the extra £100, also will I just want to upgrade these anyway.

I will ride mainly 80% casually on/off road where I live and probably only 20% on a dedicated trail.

Decisions, Decisions....

just also seen this http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-vengeance-mens-mountain-bike-2015

The remaining £50 will be spent on a helmet and a set of lights.


----------



## robbo777

If your budget is £400 save a while longer and you will be at £500/£600 before long and then you can buy a mtb that you don't have to think about upgrading. 
The old saying ' you buy cheap you buy twice ' is very much true when it comes to budget mtb's
Get your wife/girlfriend to buy you a helmet/cycling gear and spend all your money on the MTB itself.


----------



## Serious Performance

To be fair, even if the max budget is £400.00 you're in the realms of an entry level Specialized or Giant (as well as several others I'm sure). 

I can fully see why you'd go for the ease of the Halfords bike and I don't blame you at all... I would however look at some of the big brand bikes from local shops. They may even throw the helmet in for free! Plus if you ever wish to upgrade as a whole or change your mind about what riding you do, you may well get a slightly better resale or p/x on a bigger branded bike over the Carrera's.

At the end of the day as long as you get what makes you happy that's all that matters .


----------



## Paul7189

On the wheel choice a 29 wheel will be easier to carry speed but if your budget they will be very heavy and will take more effort accelerating. I went for a 650b (27.5") but the reasons for me were weight and strength. Also it allowed me to run a higher travel fork and hit more technical terrain.

I think the 650b is a much better all rounder and it will be lighter and stronger for the money.


----------



## robbo777

Paul7189 said:


> On the wheel choice a 29 wheel will be easier to carry speed but if your budget they will be very heavy and will take more effort accelerating. I went for a 650b (27.5") but the reasons for me were weight and strength. Also it allowed me to run a higher travel fork and hit more technical terrain.
> 
> I think the 650b is a much better all rounder and it will be lighter and stronger for the money.


You must be more downhill/enduro oriented ?
A 29er is a better cross country/general riding option if funds allow.


----------



## SimTaylor

So in the end I decided on the Carrera Vengeance, yes not the best spec'd bike by all means but worlds apart from what I have been riding. I plan on getting out on it most days and just seeing what it can handle. Either way I am happy and for only £249 hopefully it will bring me some enjoyment.

DSCN0029[1]


----------



## Paul7189

Brilliant. I'll see you down the trail centres soon then?


----------



## SimTaylor

Paul7189 said:


> Brilliant. I'll see you down the trail centres soon then?


For sure, I will literally use this as I would an expensive bike and upgrade as and when I need too. Kind of a cool test seeing if a cheap bike will be substantial enough for this. I don't do major jumps or anything because I'm so scared of breaking my wrist again!


----------



## Serious Performance

Looks great... Enjoy!


----------



## jenks

That looks like a good bike for the money. I have a Carrera cyclo-cross which has just racked up its first 1000 miles and it looks and rides like new, completely quiet. I bought my son a Carrera mountain bike for his birthday and was impressed with that too. 
They may be a bit heavier than a more expensive bike but most of us ride for fitness, not chasing PB'S so not an issue.


----------



## SimTaylor

Serious Performance said:


> Looks great... Enjoy!


Thanks. So far so good.



jenks said:


> That looks like a good bike for the money. I have a Carrera cyclo-cross which has just racked up its first 1000 miles and it looks and rides like new, completely quiet. I bought my son a Carrera mountain bike for his birthday and was impressed with that too.
> They may be a bit heavier than a more expensive bike but most of us ride for fitness, not chasing PB'S so not an issue.


Thank you, I'm glad I decided on this over the other Carrera's to be honest. I have only put 10 miles on it so far but no complaints at all, so much nicer than my old bike in every way! I agree with you 100% I'm using it for some fitness and to just get outside and enjoy the adventure.

Another picture I took whilst out today.

DSCN0037[1] by Simon Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## SimTaylor

A little update on the bike.

I have ridden a total of 61.98 miles so far. No complaints at all it has been brilliant, the gear changes are a little on the clunky side but its no worse than I expected. I would say that in total 40 miles have been on the road and 22 off road. I am going on my first legit trail on Tuesday (not for the first time) but the first time with this bike so will report back after that.

DSCN0042[1] by Simon Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## robbo777

Good to see your enjoying it, keep it up !


----------



## Paul7189

What trail you off to?


----------



## SimTaylor

robbo777 said:


> Good to see your enjoying it, keep it up !


Thank you its great fun!



Paul7189 said:


> What trail you off to?


High Lodge at Thetford Forest


----------



## SimTaylor

For anyone that is interested I have made a dedicated page on Instagram for all my MTB pictures. I plan on making an online blog soon too.

It would be great if you could check it out and give me a follow.

https://www.instagram.com/simtb_/

As for the bike still going strong handled a X black trail last week which I was pretty amazed at.


----------

